# glow in dark paint..



## bradh728 (May 29, 2008)

So i'm not sure if this goes here. Basically i was surfing the web and wanting to purchase someone that will make my corn hole set (a ******* game) glowin the dark. Basically its 2 basic wooden boards that i would like blue and white to glow in the dark. I am not sure from here what to buy or where to buy it at. Should i buy black and white glow in dark paint? mix? or just the glow in dark finish on a regular paint... or something else... thanks again!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

bradh728 said:


> make my corn hole set


Brad

I can see that you are new here. Very risky first post.

Heres the windup, and the pitch...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I'm glad I'm on good behavior or I'd rip you a new corn hole.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Man, I'm glad I'm on good behavior or I'd rip you a new corn hole.


 
BIIIGGGG swing and a miss, strike three. On deck: NEPS


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Brad
> 
> Heres the windup, and the pitch...


So, before someone hits it out of the park, let me go ahead and say this:

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

There really is a corn hole game http://www.ajjcornhole.com/?gclid=CLri1cTXzJMCFQtvGgodUh2IjQ


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Pro...we just had to address it before you came along!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy Crap! You guys sure can type fast! :laughing:


----------

